# Really bitter blackberries??



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I have three really nice Navaho blackberry vines. They are wonderful producers, full of beautiful deep black berries but they are so bitter. Do I need to add something to the soil or is this just the Navaho? Is there a nice sweet blackberry?? Thanks in advance... QB


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

I have navaho's as well. It seems to me that there is a pretty specific combination to get them to fruit well with sweet berries. I have noticed that they need a certain amount of water to produce well but then the water has to be cut back a little, then, on top of that I have to pick them on "the" day. That's the day the outer coating of the berry turns from glossy to dull. Although they are not exactly the same as wild blackberries, they are the same in that respect, you only have a small window to get sweet fruit.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you,,QB


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Even our wild blackberries have been bitter the last few years??I think it might have something to do with the weather.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My berries get bitter when they are under stres. Very hot weather OR lack of water will do it.


----------



## randy in central missouri (May 12, 2002)

mine are great this year. some monster berries. great yield and flavor. i didn't get a great yeild out of the arapahos. the triple crowns are the best so far though.
randy


----------

